# weight gain pills?



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

i dunno if this has been talked aobut before on here, but is there any weight gain pills out there that anyone knows about? and if they have taken um, do they work???

i mean, i figure if they have weight loss pills, they prolly have some weight gain pills hahhaa

just curious


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 27, 2007)

I hear that if you have depression, they'll prescribe them en mass.


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I hear that if you have depression, they'll prescribe them en mass.



haha so i should just tell my doctor i'm depressed? ha


----------



## JMCGB (May 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> haha so i should just tell my doctor i'm depressed? ha



No no, just stick to the good old fashioned way and find something yummy to eat. :eat1:


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> No no, just stick to the good old fashioned way and find something yummy to eat. :eat1:



haha yeah, its just seems like i can eat so much, and it takes forever to gain.. yah know?? 

yeah i think ur right though.. i'll stick to just chowing down! haha


----------



## JMCGB (May 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> haha yeah, its just seems like i can eat so much, and it takes forever to gain.. yah know??
> 
> yeah i think ur right though.. i'll stick to just chowing down! haha


 
Aww, i understand where your coming from. Chowing down is the way to go, now just find someone who can cook and you've got it made. Haha!


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Aww, i understand where your coming from. Chowing down is the way to go, now just find someone who can cook and you've got it made. Haha!



word....

so can u cook? haha


----------



## JMCGB (May 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> word....
> 
> so can u cook? haha



Actually i can, and quite well! But its all a matter of opinion right? Haha.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 27, 2007)

Lol you are a dork. Just eat your heart out hun. Pills dont work for weight loss, dont trust them for weight gain.


----------



## philosobear (May 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> i dunno if this has been talked aobut before on here, but is there any weight gain pills out there that anyone knows about? and if they have taken um, do they work???
> 
> i mean, i figure if they have weight loss pills, they prolly have some weight gain pills hahhaa
> 
> just curious



dude, I know what you mean! I've even looked into it, as I don't like over-eating particularly, but would love to be fatter. For men, there's nothing...I steer clear of anything that looks gimmicky and quackish, and that leaves a grand list of no products! For women, there is the contraceptive pill. It's not without side effects, but I've known it to do wonders. Up to you!


----------



## Wild Zero (May 27, 2007)

Like I said before, you have to find a reputable mall with a mysterious shop you've never seen before tucked away in one of the less visited wings. There will be a creepy old Chinese man running the shop and he'll give you the pills BUT! After you buy them he will be mysteriously gone.


Come on people, there's a library section on these boards for a reason.


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

philosobear said:


> dude, I know what you mean! I've even looked into it, as I don't like over-eating particularly, but would love to be fatter. For men, there's nothing...I steer clear of anything that looks gimmicky and quackish, and that leaves a grand list of no products! For women, there is the contraceptive pill. It's not without side effects, but I've known it to do wonders. Up to you!




i'm already on the pill hahaha


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Like I said before, you have to find a reputable mall with a mysterious shop you've never seen before tucked away in one of the less visited wings. There will be a creepy old Chinese man running the shop and he'll give you the pills BUT! After you buy them he will be mysteriously gone.
> 
> 
> Come on people, there's a library section on these boards for a reason.



hahahaha.. ur funny! lol

but seriously, no need to get pissy, it was just a question. goshhhh lol


----------



## philosobear (May 27, 2007)

Ok, well here's another one: Megace. It's the only pill I've been able to google that mainly causes fat gain. But it's prescription only, and is mainly used on severely wasted AIDS patients. You'll have to convince your doctor that you are dangerously underweight to get any. 

I would, however, admire you for ever if you booked an appointment and went and had that conversation, just for the sheer theatrical value of it...

good luck!


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

philosobear said:


> = You'll have to convince your doctor that you are dangerously underweight to get any.
> 
> good luck!




LMAO, yeah doubt that will happen ha unless hes blind!


----------



## golden_buddha (May 27, 2007)

They'll subscribe medical marijuana to Cancer patients as appetite booster. So that'd probably work.


----------



## philosobear (May 27, 2007)

or just get yourself a stash, get high as a kite and munch your way down...


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

philosobear said:


> or just get yourself a stash, get high as a kite and munch your way down...



does smoking really give u the munchies? i tried it one and coughed my brains out.. lol


----------



## golden_buddha (May 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> does smoking really give u the munchies? i tried it one and coughed my brains out.. lol



If your already hungry when you smoke you'll most definitely get hungrier, and if you start eating you won't stop, because everything will taste great. The coughing is just something you'd have to get used to.


----------



## philosobear (May 27, 2007)

yep, it gives me the munchies big time. I have vivid memories of munching my way through a family sized caserole while hallucinating that I was flying over the coasts of south-west england with medieval music playing on the wind. 

If you find a mixture of tobacco and cannabis makes you cough, try smoking just cannabis (in carefully reduced quantities) in a pipe/bong/biro/other interesting device. I find it's much kinder, as much of the harshness is actually the tobacco. 

and you will munch! 

usual health warnings about daftness and paranoia apply. I'm all for it as an occasional treat...


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> i dunno if this has been talked aobut before on here, but is there any weight gain pills out there that anyone knows about? and if they have taken um, do they work???
> 
> i mean, i figure if they have weight loss pills, they prolly have some weight gain pills hahhaa
> 
> just curious



The only magic weight gain pill I've found is MJBW*. Personally it works like a dream for me. 




*(mcdonald's, jack in the box, burger king, wendy's)


----------



## kenzie_kutie (May 27, 2007)

Isa said:


> The only magic weight gain pill I've found is MJBW*. Personally it works like a dream for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahahaha yeah that stuff works pretty good too! lol


----------



## Franklyn (May 28, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> i dunno if this has been talked aobut before on here, but is there any weight gain pills out there that anyone knows about? and if they have taken um, do they work???
> 
> i mean, i figure if they have weight loss pills, they prolly have some weight gain pills hahhaa
> 
> just curious



Whoah! A fellow Rochestarian!! And an extremely pretty one at that (*^^*)

If I were you, I'd just stick to lots and lots and lots of food!

I don't know about any other FA's, but I for one love a girl who can really pack away her food... even if her gain is slow (Mind you, a gain proportional to the amount you eat would be best, but beggers can't be choosers - lol) (*^^*)


----------



## Totmacher (May 28, 2007)

There're a few anti-depressants (Elavil, doxepin,tricyclics in general) and anti-psychotics (eg: mellaril, lithium) that'll stimulate the appetite / cause weight gain, but they might have some unpleasant side affects. There are also antihistamines (eg: Cyproheptadiene) and I've heard good things about Depo. Finally there are several herbal concoctions with ginger, mint, and whatnot that are supposed to help a bit too. Finally, if you're amenable, pot can be extremely efficaceous. Good luck!


----------



## runningman (May 28, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> does smoking really give u the munchies? i tried it one and coughed my brains out.. lol



I'm only a very occasional smoker but I definately find that it makes me hungry. Have no idea of the science behind why this happens but I'm pretty sure there's something in it that triggers the munchies.


----------



## DrFeeder (May 28, 2007)

Check out my article: How to get Fat.


----------



## Tim_FA (May 28, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> i dunno if this has been talked aobut before on here, but is there any weight gain pills out there that anyone knows about? and if they have taken um, do they work???
> 
> i mean, i figure if they have weight loss pills, they prolly have some weight gain pills hahhaa
> 
> just curious



Hey Kenzie, I just did a Google search and found thousands of ads that "claim" to help you gain weight...






But I think your better off with your new found love of "Poutine"....lol


----------



## masvidal (May 28, 2007)

I believe there's a vitamine-B that stimulates appetite - B12 if I remember correctly. 

I knew a guy back in high-school that was extremely skinny (even skinnier than I was, and I was skinny) He took that vitamine-B and just ate and ate (he also drank half a liter of cream before bedtime every night  ) .

I've heard of bodybuilders who also take that vitamine-B in order to make the whole bulking up procedure faster and easier.

However I don't know if you need a prescription or if there are any serious sideeffects.


My personal gainer-tip would be a daily 'gainershake'. A couple of years ago I did a decent amount of weighttraining, but I have always had trouble eating enough, so easily got 800-1000 kcal from a shake consisting of milk, proteinpowder, dextrose, frozen berries and some olive oil. And the taste was great.


----------



## eightyseven (May 28, 2007)

I would just have someone cook you anything from Paula Deen's show on Food Network... fried butter on top of fried dough with more butter then fried again and - you get the picture 

Good luck in your endeavors, Kenzie.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 28, 2007)

As your "big sister" Im just going to say be smart about what you choose to do. All good things take time baby girl. This body here... took me 25 years.


----------



## UberAris (May 28, 2007)

Like I said to someone else on here, Stacker 2 will help a person gain body fat if they take the bill and don't follow up with rigorous activity. My buddies roomy started that stuff a nd gained over 50lbs in under 2 months.


----------



## zbot19 (May 28, 2007)

Hmmm i have never heard of weight gain pills yet in the field of medicine, although i would say those weight gain shakes that muscle builders use seem to work you can just add more sugar for better taste and that will also add another good amount of calories to your intake as well that seems to help with weight gain. although i would say my cooking would work better for you especially my pasta dishes will fatten you up very nicely and quite fast too if that is what you are looking for  hope you find some good answers Kenzie take care.


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2007)

Dr. Blackjack's weight gain perscription:






The best weight gain pills out there.


----------



## philosobear (May 29, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Like I said to someone else on here, Stacker 2 will help a person gain body fat if they take the bill and don't follow up with rigorous activity. My buddies roomy started that stuff a nd gained over 50lbs in under 2 months.



the slightly counter-intuitive thing is that stacker 2 is advertised as a weight loss supplement...can you fill in the gaps of how this works?


----------



## waldo (May 29, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> There're a few anti-depressants (Elavil, doxepin,tricyclics in general) and anti-psychotics (eg: mellaril, lithium) that'll stimulate the appetite / cause weight gain, but they might have some unpleasant side affects. There are also antihistamines (eg: Cyproheptadiene) and I've heard good things about Depo. Finally there are several herbal concoctions with ginger, mint, and whatnot that are supposed to help a bit too. Finally, if you're amenable, pot can be extremely efficaceous. Good luck!



Quite a few years ago I watched a TV show featuring a woman who had gone from about 350 up to around 600 pounds in about 5-6 years. During that time she had taken a prescription medication that was intended to alleviate the symptoms of severe menstrual cycles but was found in many cases, including hers, to cause an insatiable appetite. I don't know the name of the drug or whether it is still available.


----------



## Fatty (May 29, 2007)

well you can always do what the bike racers do and drink calories

theres this stuff called boost that they drink that has 1000 calories and they are good for you
i think a faw of those a day will do the trick


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2007)

Fatty said:


> well you can always do what the bike racers do and drink calories
> 
> theres this stuff called boost that they drink that has 1000 calories and they are good for you
> i think a faw of those a day will do the trick



Those also are sports drinks intended to be ingested for the sole purpose of an energy boost. Drinking them for the purpose of gaining weight can be detrimental to health.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Those also are sports drinks intended to be ingested for the sole purpose of an energy boost. Drinking them for the purpose of gaining weight can be detrimental to health.



Arguably, so could the majority of anything that is meant to make a person "gain weight fast". 

If you want to go the Food route though, I believe Hardie's (sp?) chain fast food carries a sandwich that is something around 1700 calories. "Extra Hearty Burger" I believe.


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 6, 2007)

There's a vitamin water that's supposed relieve stress and its got b vitamins in it. The stuff gives me the munchies like crazy.

The rest of this stuff may not be the healthiest but its your choice.

Periactin is a fairly common asthma medication that is so good at causing weight gain that some doctors have started prescribing for that purpose (I've heard this is over the counter in Canada, so you could probably get some online without too much trouble.) Anti-wasting drugs for AIDS patients like Marinol should work too.

Skipping breakfast every day and making up for it during and after lunch really works. Also sleep deprivation has been shown to cause weight gain. Consuming transfats like those found in margarine has been shown to cause mid-section fat accumulation in chimps.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Those also are sports drinks intended to be ingested for the sole purpose of an energy boost. Drinking them for the purpose of gaining weight can be detrimental to health.



Are donuts any healthier?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 6, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Are donuts any healthier?



Well donuts aren't filled with enough caffiene and shit to make someone have a goddamn heart attack, for starters.

And they don't require a warning on the side saying that pregnant women, children, people with heart issues, liver issues, etc. shouldn't eat them.

Plus they taste way better.


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2007)

Smoke weed. lol

Opps already been mentioned.


----------



## waldo (Jun 6, 2007)

Mack27 said:


> Skipping breakfast every day and making up for it during and after lunch really works. Also sleep deprivation has been shown to cause weight gain. Consuming transfats like those found in margarine has been shown to cause mid-section fat accumulation in chimps.



An after lunch nap would be helpful along with eating a lot before bedtime.


----------



## wjsamx (Jun 6, 2007)

Grazing....Grazing....Grazing.... between large meals.... eat large after 9PM.... all you can eat restaurants.... always order dessert....


----------



## UberAris (Jun 6, 2007)

philosobear said:


> the slightly counter-intuitive thing is that stacker 2 is advertised as a weight loss supplement...can you fill in the gaps of how this works?



Honestly, I couldn't give you specifics, but it was something Odd we noticed. perhaps something to do with being a calorie boost or something there abouts, regardless of how, the result of taking it and not working out regularly shows weight gain as a result.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 6, 2007)

y'know, you could just read the side of the box and look up which of the leaves and roots in their magic formula is known to stimulate the appetite. My money's on chromium picolinate. It's supposed to increase the effectiveness of insulin, after all.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't they have high calorie/high fat drinks :eat1: for weight gain? You could get that.


----------



## opus (Jun 7, 2007)

quickly searching... read up on periactin.


----------

